# refrigerating before drying to turn blue????????



## lindst28 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am growing some blue widow plants and I was told that if I hang the buds inside my refrigerator for 6 hours immediately after I cut them down, it will help turn the buds blue.  Does anyone know if this is true?  Have you tried it? Am I retarded to think this will work to bring out the blue in my plants?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 16, 2011)

Fade comes out naturally in some strains...   If you flush well enough it should fade on its own...   IMO putting cut buds in the refrig wont do anything but keepem fresh...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with *JAAM*...Maybe if you place the entire plant in the fridge..as the lower temps will bring color change...


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

lindst28 said:
			
		

> I am growing some blue widow plants and I was told that if I hang the buds inside my refrigerator for 6 hours immediately after I cut them down, it will help turn the buds blue. Does anyone know if this is true? Have you tried it? Am I retarded to think this will work to bring out the blue in my plants?


Sounds like you been talking to blondeboy!:ignore:


----------



## frankcos (Feb 16, 2011)

I have always heard to lower the temps at night while budding to make color come out of the purple strains.


----------



## Hick (Feb 16, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> I have always heard to lower the temps at night while budding to make color come out of the purple strains.



Low temps can influence the color.. BUT  "IMO" it is a result of the cold temps inhibiting the uptake/utilization of nutrients, and reflecting as a deficiency.  "True" purple genetics and the  buds are purple. Temp' induced purples show the color "primarily" in the foliage/leaves  :IME"


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just curious, can you taste the colour? does the colour make your high better?

I just wonder why colour is so important to some.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Low temps can influence the color.. BUT  "IMO" it is a result of the cold temps inhibiting the uptake/utilization of nutrients, and reflecting as a deficiency.  "True" purple genetics and the  buds are purple. Temp' induced purples show the color "primarily" in the foliage/leaves  :IME"


That does make sense Hick, I had never thought about it that way.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 16, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Just curious, can you taste the colour? does the colour make your high better?
> 
> I just wonder why colour is so important to some.



My car will run regardless of paint job, but we do like to have good looking rides...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> My car will run regardless of paint job, but we do like to have good looking rides...



Yeah, but does it have to be blue?

I'm kind of with dman--not sure I understand trying to artificially induce color.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure about blue, but generally, most of us want that special purple or red or crystally or whatever. My comment basically means we all try our best to get the best looking product we can.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2011)

If you want 'pirdy' flowers, grow roses. If you want the highest quality mj, "don't" starve it of nutrients..


----------



## cubby (Feb 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> If you want 'pirdy' flowers, grow roses. If you want the highest quality mj, "don't" starve it of nutrients..


 

   Well look who got up on the wrong side of the still this morning.....:ciao: morning Hick...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> If you want 'pirdy' flowers, grow roses. If you want the highest quality mj, "don't" starve it of nutrients..


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2011)

LOl--sorry, but I am with Hick.  Those of us that are old/and or have been growing for awhile realize that color means nothing.  I can really think of no reason in the world whether it matters what color the bud is if it smokes good.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Well look who got up on the wrong side of the still this morning.....:ciao: morning Hick...


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

I have only put my buds in the fridge once and it was because of an emergency chop and I didn't feel like manicuring at midnight on a work night....all it did was buy me time till I cld trim them the next night. I agree with Hick. Any color changes cause by low temps wld most likely be brought on by a deficiency of some sort...true colors are strain dependent and come out naturally as the plant and buds age, but unless you are going for bag appeal why bother....as long as it tastes good and is fire I don't care what the color the buds or leaves are.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> View attachment 160185


 



That fella has my milk crate:doh:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That fella has my milk crate:doh:



 Thats ok, I seen him. He has moved up the street just a few blocks and over one. And he still has your milk crate


----------



## Roddy (Feb 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOl--sorry, but I am with Hick.  Those of us that are old/and or have been growing for awhile realize that color means nothing.  I can really think of no reason in the world whether it matters what color the bud is if it smokes good.



I agree wholeheartedly.

I imagine a well-grown plant will most generally look nice as well...I know I like to look at Hammy's porn pics! :hubba:


----------



## proto (Feb 21, 2011)

i have never done it myself but i understand that some people grow herb to sell much like a car manufacturer makes cars in order to make money.now keeping that in mind i would guess that is why some people are all about the purps or blues or whatev.we all know that it's whats under the hood that matters(and a good warranty although that does not apply to buds)but some people just need to drive that purple car.i,ve smoked some good purps,here in maine a lot of stuff goes purple outdoor due to the night time temps but it certainly does not make anything more potent.i don't like my herb too green though nice and golden is my fave


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep Proto, some are selling. Some of us actually are just looking to grow the best and prettiest bud we can...call it vanity. I am as vain as the next, I prefer my friends see me smoking (and growing) beautiful buds with great highs...but I am not ashamed to smoke the killer yet ugly bud either.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 24, 2011)

Fact:

Purple plants consistently test lower levels of THC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

Get ya some eatable paint and paint yur buds blue.:hubba: Make sure to use the Male Stems from a White Widow.:doh: 
Just playen wit ya.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

lmao...blue male widow stems!

People must like those purps, I see it grown a lot. Me? Give me some KUSH!!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 26, 2011)

lol, i see a lot of buds that go purple because of temps here and it ALWAYS seems to be that those buds are MUCH less potent/nice tasting/smelling.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

Bag appeal matters to the street dealer, not to us.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: x10
many wise inputs on this subject..  I'd second or fifth the "bag appeal" theory of why people want to change bud colors..  kinda like they make hotwheels that change color... "Boost them sales baby!!  Get them kids In-To-It."
but also I think some people just want to experiment for the sake of learning everything they can when it comes to mind; lest ye forget after the next hit. :hubba:  (write it down)
eace:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 27, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> Bag appeal matters to the street dealer, not to us.


Sorry, I will have to disagree. Ask Hammy why he continues to post those beautiful pics of his wonderful work if looks didn't matter...couldn't just posting weight and high report do it for all of us wanting to know? And no, I'm not knocking you, Hammy, please keep posting the beauties, I LOVE to look!

Sure, we all want the best high, but looks do matter to many of us, I'd wager MOST of us. I'm guessing I'm no more vain than most here. 



			
				ishnish said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: x10
> many wise inputs on this subject..  I'd second or fifth the "bag appeal" theory of why people want to change bud colors..  kinda like they make hotwheels that change color... "Boost them sales baby!!  Get them kids In-To-It."
> but also I think some people just want to experiment for the sake of learning everything they can when it comes to mind; lest ye forget after the next hit. :hubba:  (write it down)
> eace:


Right...and pics of beautiful buds highlights our ability just as much as the high and the yield. We could lie about high and yield, but pics say alot.



			
				Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> lol, i see a lot of buds that go purple because of temps here and it ALWAYS seems to be that those buds are MUCH less potent/nice tasting/smelling.


This is probably true...but what about the strains that are supposed to change color? Are you saying these aren't worth buying because they're inferior to the other strains??


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 27, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> This is probably true...but what about the strains that are supposed to change color? Are you saying these aren't worth buying because they're inferior to the other strains??


yes


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

but doing things specifically for color, as hick says, only reduces the quality of the smoke due to deficiency. I'd rather have a bag that looks like crap and kicks my butt than looks pretty and leaves me saying, "is this oregano?"

I understand the appeal of being able to say "I have blue weed" kind of like having blue meth on Breaking Bad, but those beautiful buds Hammy shows are what pot becomes naturally, it doesn't need the help of the fridge to look any prettier.

And neither do yours Roddy! They're pretty like they are.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahh, gotcha Melvan! And THANKS!!!  

And I'll not be buying the purps then lol, THANKS!!


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally, I like a purple strain outdoors. Much easier to hide them from the choppers, if you peg them they're pretty much undetectable. The majority of the time they look for those big, green plants in the middle of everything else starting to die off. Perk of the purples is that from the air they look like all the plants around them, changing colors because it's fall.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm....ummm....guessing I should ignore the suggestions to turn the lights off the last two weeks of budding for the White Widow....lmao

I think the lights will be off just fine in the jar in my safe lol

good point on purps outdoors, but I'm not going to grow outdoors due to the laws. I would have to build a cage bigger than the plant will grow so it can't be touched from any point including the top.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 28, 2011)

Did someone really tell you to turn off the lights completely for the last 2 weeks of flower? OMG, that would be so not good!


----------



## Roddy (Feb 28, 2011)

It's in the description from the breeder....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2011)

Im all ears. Give me some data.


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 5, 2011)

I read an interview with ED Rosenthal,  and he said to turn the lights of for the last 48 to 72 hours on ALL Strains and to harvest them with lights off,, I guess its a trichome and resin thing they really go bannans in that last dark and gets lots of resins in da buds.   I do not know though!  New at this!


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

To properly use the freezer method, you need to have access to vacuum sealable bags. Its very important to remove all air from the bag because the remaining air could dry the bud, and ruin the flavor. The only downside to this is you may have some squished buds. After placing the marijuana into the sealable bag and removing the air, place into your freezer. The great thing is, mold and fungus will not grow in freezing conditions. When it comes time to smoke, you don't need to thaw, just blaze away!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

ed rosenthal is an old time "hype" grower. As far as I know he has not done a whole lot for the cannabis community these days. 


ronnie are you just ignoring me...or do you need the actual gas chromatograph printout for proof? 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=670692&postcount=23


please stop telling people to freeze their medicine.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 10, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> I read an interview with ED Rosenthal,  and he said to turn the lights of for the last 48 to 72 hours on ALL Strains and to harvest them with lights off,, I guess its a trichome and resin thing they really go bannans in that last dark and gets lots of resins in da buds.   I do not know though!  New at this!



How does it know this dark cycle is "that last dark", or isn't just like the 60 or so dark cycles before?


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey OG,
I wasn't ignoring you. Actually I am new to forums. infact I am net to online world. so, I dont actually know how to see if i get a reply on my post. its all new to me. 
hmm... no need of any proof, since you are so old in these stuffs, I take my words back


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

im not trying to sound mad or get my panties in a wad so sorry if I come off as a jerk. I just kept clicking new posts for like 2 hours and all i got was your replies on old threads. LOL SORRY AGAIN


p.s.(i dont wear panties )


----------

